# Keiran's and Macey's Blog 2008



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 1, 2008)

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*KEIRA AND MACEY*[/align]
[align=center]*The WV Hillbunnies *[/align]
[align=center]*2008*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Macey came home to live with us July 23, 2006. She's a holland lop we got from a breeder near us. So far, we've had almost 2 years of great times together. Macey is the greatest rabbit in the world. She's sweet and full of personality and surprises. She's mostly very lazy though. Her favorite treats are jello (which she is only given a tiny bit every once in a while) and tomatoes. Definately my heart rabbit.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Keira began her new life with us on Christmas day, December 25, 2007. She's still just a baby so I'll update this later as we are still learning all kinds of new things about her. She's very sweet and will stop everything just for a nose rub. She loves to hop ontop of everything. She's still incredibly shy and gets scared by everything. She definately binkys and head flicks more than any rabbit I've ever seen. Her favorite treats are probably bananas and craisins.[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 1, 2008)

January 1, 2008.

It was snowing outside so we had to setup the NIC pens in the building. Macey and Keira kept running up to each other through the panels and sniffed each other, but once Macey tried to bite Keira's nose. Keira kept binkying and everytime she would Macey would look at her like "What do you think you are doing?" Keira just ignored her most of the time, with the occasional run up and sniff.

Keira hasn't been eating her pellets since we got her, but now I think she's good because she's been eating them all. She definatly eats more hay than a freakin' cow. And she's been using her litterbox about half the time so that's a good thing. 

Macey hasn't been eating much the past couple days, and her litterbox hasn't been as full as normal.She's drinking normally though. Hope it's just the weather because I get worried about her easily. 

That's it for today. 

Montana, Macey, and Keira


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 1, 2008)

Aw, love the new blog!

Phinn and Cleo did the exact same thing when they were being bonded. At first all Cleo wanted to do was bite Phinn's nose, and Phinn was trying so hard to be nice to her, haha.

Cleo got over it in a couple days .

More pictureessss pleeasssseeeeee :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 1, 2008)

oh, cute widdle bunnies! love them!

Anna


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 2, 2008)

January 2, 2008

It was way too cold to get the rabbits out today. Isn't that mean of me? Dad is gonna move a pole out of the building so I'll have more room to spread their pens out in there.

Little Keira is doing a good job with her litterboxtraining. Still not quite perfect but getting there.

*http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/3715/1000916zk1.jpg*

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/932/1000921vx0.jpg

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/9649/1000922lc4.jpg

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/5831/1000927ij3.jpg

Macey use to have a bad habit of spilling over her pellet bowl, and she stopped for a while, now she's starting to do it again. :?

She said it was too cold for pictures, so you guys only get oneof her. 

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/2488/1000931cf0.jpg

That's it for today. 

Montana, Macey, and Keira


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 2, 2008)

They're so beautiful! I swear, Macey and Keira are a couple of the cutest bunnies on this forum. And all the bunnies are adorable, so that's quite the achievement!


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

Woohoooo :biggrin2: Love your buns and their pics, ok and you too. lol 

I gotta ask though, cause I think I might have missed the post... How did you get keira? Was she a surprise or did you know???


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, she was my little Christmas surprise.



January 3, 2008

This is how I have their pens together in the building. That way they have contact with each other if they want to or not. I put some snow in their pen for them to play with and for Keira to get use to before taking them out. They both just ate it, haha.

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/2951/1000939sp1.jpg

Macey is a huge snow addict, she loves the snow. When I first got her out and set her in her pen, she was digging at the panels to get out to the snow because I had the door open at the time. I did let her out to play in it but it was deeper than what she was use to. It was so funny watching her hop so high through the snow. I bet that was good excercise for her.

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/319/1000961be6.jpg

I put Keira in the snow too, she didn't really know what to think of it. After having her with Macey, I picked her back up and we followed Macey around.

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/339/1000952lg3.jpg

I did put them together at the same time because I thought maybe this would be a good chance to see if they are liking each other any better...well...not so much. Macey ignored her at first and hopped through the snow, then came back and sniffed her, then nipped her bottom. Keira jumped and ran right into the snow, literally. I had to dig her out because she was completely covered. Macey kept trying to get her and she kept running so I figured that was enough...after 2 minutes. Man I really hope this works out. 

So we went back to the building after following Macey around the yard. I don't think Keira is that use to the cold as Macey is so I wrapped her in a blanket and sat down and rubbed her nose for a while. She really likes that.

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/3549/1000975fu4.jpg

Macey though got extremely jealous I guess. I went over to her pen and usually I have to rub her nose before she "grooms" me, but as soon as I kneeled down she attacked my hand with her tongue...and would not stop. Like "Mommy, I'm still your favorite, right? I love youuu!" or something. Poor Macey...you need to know you'll always be my heart bunny. 

http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/9521/1000976mc4.jpg

So all in all, I bet they'll sleep good tonight after being out all day.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww, I love your baby girls so much! They're both so wonderful. Poor little Keira jetting into the snow! Good thing you're there to dig her out and warm her up. Maybe when they're both spayed they'll do better together?

Have you seen the Holland lop I may be getting? She's pretty! There are two pictures of her in my thread in the main forum. She's a Macey cousin! Hopefully she has as great a personality as Macey, too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty babies!!!! 

Keira is really reminding me of Tony as a baby


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 4, 2008)

January 4, 2008

I got the buns out early today, because Macey needs more run around time because she is getting to be a blubber butt. So I set them in the garage close to each other in their pens. Well...somehow, both Keira and Macey got out of their pens. Teamwork to be freed? I have no clue. All I know is, I need more NIC panels. Buuut, I guess I got their just in time, I don't know, but I walked in, and they both looked at me. They were pretty close together, I freaked out almost and scooped Keira up. I checked her for any injuries or pulled fur or anything...any nothing. I'm surprised, after yesterday I figured Macey would have attacked her or something. So maybe I got there in the nick of time, or Macey is starting to cooperate. I put them back up and went inside. Then I came back out with a little bit of banana (I know, I know, but it's the only thing I had that I knew they both liked. So I'll hold off on the treats for a while. I'll have mom pick up healthier stuff for them next time we go to the store) so I put them on the floor and they ate. Together. It was the cutest thing ever. First they were eating facing each other, then Macey hopped around the garage and came back and ate beside Keira. They were touching, and Keira wasn't freaked out and Macey wasn't nipping bottoms. Then Macey took off and explored the garage, and Keira too. I followed them constantly, but other than a few sniffs here and there they ignored each other. Then I had to leave to change litter and fill waterbottles and all that good stuff, so I put Keira in Macey's pen so she'd have more room and Macey out free in the garage. Don't worry, I was checking in all the time to make sure Macey wasn't getting into anything, plus there wasn't really anything to get in to.

http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/372/1001001pg5.jpg

Keira's favorite toy is one of those things you step on...um you'll see in the picture below. She'll jump off it and then as soon as she touched the floor she binkys. It's so cute. And she'll crawl under it and everything. She loves that thing. Ugh, I forgot how much fun it is to have out an unlittertrained rabbit. 

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/1251/1001019wu3.jpg

And Keira started playing a game I guess with me. I picked up the blanket because she smooshed it all together to spread it back out and she started chasing it. It was so funny, anywhere I moved it she chased it. And I didn't really expect that from thescardy bunny that runs from Macey all the time. It was cute.

Oh, and I learned something about Macey today. I always either have her on the porch or in her pen or somewhere thats a bit enclosed, so everytime she sees me I assumed she got excited and came up to me, because no matter whereshe is she can see me. Well since we was in the garage, I didn't see her, so I hollard "Maceeyyyy, come heree" and she came! I didn't know she knew that. Isn't that coool? I wish she did that out in the yard, instead of going crazy to escape.

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/713/1001016cm1.jpg

Oh, and I had my brother call the vet today. They are bout 45 minutes away from me and they have one person who sees rabbits. They said they don't see a lot but quite a bit of bunnies. And they said that spaying costs $80 dollars. I can so make that easily! Isn't that great? I'm gonna call back later this week or sometime to ask all those technical questions and stuff. I hope this all works out. And the reason I was scared to call is because everytime I call a vet, I get "Sorry, we don't see them" and stuff. I just have bad luck.

That's it for today. 

Montana, Macey, and Keira


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Keira and Tony would have so much fun with blankie chase!!! Does she act like she's going to "get it" and she's a wild bunny?!

She likes a step stool - Tony loves a box to hop up on! He thinks he's really cool up there.

I'm so happy you got her! I can't believe your mom got her for Christmas..... where did she keep her ??


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes they would! She doesn't act wild, just normal chasing I guess. I'll record it tommorow...but watch her not do it anymore.

Thats how she is. She'll jump on the stool and her igloo...and on me when I'm sitting.

In the garage in Macey's travel cage. And the funny thing is, I've been in the garage and didn't notice! Haha!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 5, 2008)

January 5, 2008

Okk, well the girls are spending the night together tonight!

...

..

I wonder how many weird thoughts I got just now. But it's true. They are in seperate cages but the cages are side by side and they are both in the garage together. 

I think Macey is really trying to get along with Keira sometimes. Today I took them in the storage closet and put them down. They both ignored each other and explored. Then I brought some lettuce out for them to eat. Macey came right over and ate, and Keira did until she got freaked out by Macey. She went to the other side of the closet and Macey brought a piece of lettuce to eat with her! Oh my gosh is was the sweetest thing ever. She went to where she was with a big piece, but that Keira got scared and ran off. I wish she would be more confident that Macey isn't gonna eat her...but I guess she has every right to be after getting a nip in the butt the other day. I think we are gonna try another car trip tommorow...

Macey is a featured pet on animal-world! Check it out.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/featured_pets/Critters/Macey/Macey.php

And I think she also won the Bountiful Bunnies Holiday Photo Contest! Thanks for everybody who went and voted for her.

http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/

That's it for today. 

Montana, Macey, and Keira


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 6, 2008)

January 6, 2008

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/575/1001042gu5.jpg[/align]
[align=left]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4835/1001049fc8.jpg[/align]
[align=left]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/3393/1001115dj4.jpg[/align]
[align=left]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7045/1001125uq5.jpg[/align]
[align=left]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/8733/1001118lo1.jpg[/align]
[align=left]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/2862/1001140op3.jpg[/align]
[align=left]http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/3316/1001131xf7.jpg[/align]
[align=left]http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/3189/1001095rv2.jpg[/align]
[align=left][ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Nsve3tmmOZM]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Nsve3tmmOZM[/ame][/align]
[align=left]That's it for today. 

Montana, Macey, and Keira[/align]


----------



## swanlake (Jan 6, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWW!!!

so are they getting along now? sure looks like macey is getting used to keira!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

January 08, 2008

[align=center]



[/align]
Well, yesterday I got locked out of my house for almost 2 hours, so I got the buns out on the porch to play. It was so wonderful, we all sat there, me petting and rubbing noses, Macey grooming me tons and Keira some, and Keira enjoying getting groomed. 

Main thing was I was glad just because Macey got a new bunny friend didn't make me number two. I'm still number one baby. 

But...

Today, Macey remembered how to HUMP. :grumpy: Ugh, I forgot about it. They were so perfect yesterday, then all the sudden Macey gets so dominate. Poor Keira is even more afraid of her now. I was going to put them in to sleep together without panels inbetween but now I have changed my mind. Macey, hopefully you won't do this tommorow. And we'll try this again.

[align=left]That's it for today. 

Montana, Macey, and Keira[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 8, 2008)

I think I died from all the cuteness! I love your bunnies... and I hope Macey stops humping Keira soon! Is she just mounting her or humping too? Not ladylike, Macey!


----------



## Jenson (Jan 10, 2008)

I love Macey. :biggrin2:

And Keira is gorgeous, she looks tiny next to Macey!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. And this may sound stupid, but I thought mounting was humping? What's the difference?

January 12, 2008

Ughh...bonding went forward really good, then now its been going backwards. This is starting to stress me out badly, and probably my poor bunnies too. I just want this to be over and done with.

http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/3439/222ds8.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/5624/2222bi5.jpg

http://img184.imageshack.us/img184/3307/22222go1.jpg

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5840/2222222oi9.jpg


[align=left]That's it for today. :?

Montana, Macey, and Keira[/align]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh, Montana don't get discouraged. I know it's hard. Just think how happy they will be when they are bonded!

The pictures are adorable. They are like little models .


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 13, 2008)

What sweet girls! I can tell Keira is getting bigger! Way to grow, little bun. Did you find out what breed she might be? Also, sorry to hear bonding isn't going as well as you'd hoped. Hopefully things will pick up soon! Two steps forward, one step back?

Also, what were Macey's ears like when she was little? I ask because Tallulah's ears are up often, and her left ear is almost always up. I think it's just adorable, but her breeder says her ears were always down until just a couple days before we got her and that seems odd. I have NO problem with Tallulah having talented ears (like Rory's!), but I was just wondering if Macey went through an uppity ear stage too. I think I'll miss it if it goes, even though she'll still be a beautiful girl 

Give Macey and Keira kisses for me! Heh, I think of them as Mae Mae and Kiki. I'm such a dork.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 20, 2008)

Tallulah is such a cutie. But no, Macey's ears have always stayed down since I got her. I wish they were airplane ears though, because its so cute.

January 20, 2008




[align=center]





[/align]
[align=left]About a week ago, Macey and Keira got into a fight...well, Macey attacked her is more like it. It wasn't neither's fault though, it was mine. And I still feel horrible over it so I'm not gonna talk about it. So no more bonding 'till my little bundle of hormones Mace gets spayed...which hopefully will be soon.
[/align]

[align=left]The fight really made Keira bond to me more, she follows me everywhere and hops on my shoes to get my attention and everything. As you can see above, there was sneakage to inside. ;] But it was necessary so I don't care what my parents think.
[/align]

[align=left]Macey's been good, not much to say about her. She's become naughtier though since Keira. She always tries to run away from me now. Silly girl.
[/align]

[align=left]They are both in the storage closet because it is so cold outside! I wish they were inside though...I'd feel a lot better knowing they were warmer.
[/align]

[align=left]Also, look us up on bunspace and add us!
[/align]

[align=left]That's it for today. 

Montana, Macey, and Keira
[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 23, 2008)

January 23, 2007

I weight Keira last week and she was 2.4 pounds, then this week she was 2.9! I can'twait to weigh her next week. She is growing!

And Macey weighed 4.8. Fatty. I think she's actually losing weight since we've cut down on her pellets a little bit. Maybe the problem was me feeding her too much. Bad mommy.




[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]Keira practicing her rabbit hopping, haha. I really am gonna train her for that though.
[/align]
[align=left]http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6523/64641681we1.jpg
[/align]
[align=left]She has a grey tail. So she's mixed bred I guess. But I love her grey tail, it's so cute.[/align]
[align=left]http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/4259/41422803pa1.jpg

[/align]
[align=left]Head flick.[/align]
[align=left]http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/7595/92179354qo7.jpg

[/align]
[align=left]http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6425/94406906nd0.jpg

[/align]
[align=left]http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/8693/50378333dz9.jpg

[/align]
[align=left]http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/6407/56117548al7.jpg
[/align]
[align=left]http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/1785/36537807de9.jpg

[/align]
[align=left]http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7059/10im2.jpg[/align]


[align=left]That's it for today. 

Montana, Macey, and Keira
[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 23, 2008)

Such sweet girls! I'm sorry to hear Macey and Keira got in a fight. Like you said, hopefully the spay will calm things down! I'd say it's a good thing that she liked Keira before... When Cinnabun was young, my parents let me get another bunny and the two got in a big fur pulling fight. It was very upsetting for me, too. Especially so because my parents then yanked my new bunny out of my arms and returned him/her to the pet store! At least you get to keep Keira even though Macey doesn't like her :hug: Thank goodness for living on your own, if Rory hates Tallulah she will most definitely still be living with us forever!

The pictures are great! I have the one of Keira showing off her gray tail as my desktop picture now :inlove: It was a toss up between that one and the last one of Macey, but I figured Keira's never been on my desktop before! You can definitely tell Keira's getting bigger.

Sorry to hear Macey's kinda giving you the cold shoulder! Rory seems to be a bit too, I've been home for a week and he's not wanting to cuddle as much as usual. Hopefully he'll come around soon! He'll always be my baby.


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 23, 2008)

aaaawwww, they're so sweet. i just_ love_ them!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 30, 2008)

Montana, I thought you'd like to know this! Tallulah is starting to take after Macey! She has a lot of the same facial expressions as Macey. ADORABLE. I suppose it's partly because they're both Holland Lops, but really a lot of the time Tallulah looks like a miniature white Macey! How are my Macey and Keira doing?


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah, how are the little angels doing. any luck with the bonding yet?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 1, 2008)

Awww, I love Tallulah, I hope she does resemble Macey, because then they both are the cutest things in the world. 


Thanks you guys for asking, they both are doing really good. Macey is the same ol', I need to weigh her again to make sure she's losing weight. And Keira never leaves my feet when she's out, haha, she's the cutest thing ever. And she comes when I call her name now! 

But no more bonding, because I don't want Macey to hurt Keira again and...Keira may be a boy. :? We'll wait and see.

Pictures taken today just for you guys.

They are really blurry because Keira is my little wiggle worm when it comes to photos, unlike Macey.

Do you guys think she looks older?











http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/3709/picture054dd7.jpg

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8095/picture065sq9.jpg

http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5940/picture060uy8.jpg

http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/6137/picture052ep6.jpg


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 6, 2008)

They are just sooo precious! :inlove:Sorry about the bad bonding experience...it happens. My two were neutered/spayed and they still went at it a couple of time. :foreheadsmack:

Wow, so when can you find out if Keira is a He?? Good luck and can't wait for more pics!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey! I thought I'd already replied to this! I looked at the pictures a couple days ago and drooled all over myself because they're so cute! Keira definitely looks older, she's such a beautiful girl/boy. So how come you're thinking she might be a boy? Maybe they would bond easier if Keira is a boy  Of course providing they're fixed first, but really, imagine how cute Macey Keira babies would be... I wonder what they'd look like! Okay so I don't really think you should breed them, but they sure would be cuties!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 6, 2008)

Montana, did you see Tiabia's post in the main forum? There's a bunny at the shelter she likes that is a lop and has the same colors as Macey and is named Tally, like my Tallulah! How cool is that? I hope they adopt her!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 7, 2008)

I think Keira is a boy because once I noticed these pinkish stuff on each side down there when she was running. So maybe, I'm not very boy rabbit experienced so I don't know. 

I've already imaged Kacey babies, hehe. Orange colored lops. 

I'm having a birthday in the next two months so all the money I get is going to getting them fixed.

And I seen her! She's so cute! 



Annnnd

I seen Keira stretch out lay down for the first time. :dancingorig:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 8, 2008)

How old is Keira now? Soon enough her ballies should be descending! If you look down there and push the fur out of the way, can you see anything? Also, when I told my boyfriend Keira might be a boy, he was very confused! Apparently he thought she was a boy the entire time and thought Keira was a boy's name. What the heck is all I can say.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 8, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Apparently he thought she was a boy the entire time and thought Keira was a boy's name.


:foreheadsmack:Men! I tell ya, they are special. 

Wow, how pretty would an orange coloured lop Kacey look. :thud:Well, I'm sure that is not something we want to entertain. 

Hope you get LOTS of $$ for your bday to get them both done! :bunny18


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 9, 2008)

My guess is 3 months. Tell your boyfriend that's funny, but I'm glad he thinks so. Because if Keira is a boy, I'm not changing her name, because she responds to it well. 

Yeah, if this was me probably...two years ago, I'd be all for sneak breeding, because thats before I knew about rabbits really and shelters and everything. I'm glad I know stuff now.

NEW PICS

Got this idea from MBB, using posterboard as a background.It really works, but not on a windy dark day. I will try again in a couple days. Maybe the photos will turn out better.
















*Also, please vote for Macey in the bunspace photo contest again. She got third on the last one.  Let's go for first!*


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I just wanted to make a note that today, Febuary 13, 2008...

Keira did his first dead bunny flop.

That really cheered me up, he always knows how to make me smile. I was really upset over Macey, and still am, but he still managed toget me to laugh.

I love my bunnies. :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 13, 2008)

Is Keira a confirmed boy? You said that you were going to keep the name even if she's a boy because he/she responds to it, and last night I had an idea!! How about Keiran instead of Keira? It's pronounced exactly the same except -in instead of -a. I'm sure she would still respond to it. It's the Irish male version of Keira! I think it's a very handsome name and fits Keira well. The original spelling is Ciaran (and the girl version Ciara) but you could spell it Keiran, Kieran, Kieren, whatever! Whaddaya think?

Please give Macey hugs for me! Poor little girl, I hope the vet is able to diagnose whatever's going on with her and it's an easy fix. Has she been peeing red still?


----------



## trailsend (Feb 13, 2008)

Your pictures are great, and the buns are adorable. Love the pictures of them together - they are such a cute pair.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, also, is Macey in the Bunspace photo contest? With "be my valentine" written on it in red? That bun sure LOOKS like her! There are a couple other buns in the contest that are Macey look alikes but that one looks just like Macey. So cute! I hope Tallulah wins one of the top 3 places so I can get free membership for a while, I like Bunspace a lot but am unwilling to fork over cash for it.

Edit: I'm such a doofus! That last picture of Macey IS the photo with the writing on it in the contest, and you said you entered her in it! :embarrassed: At least I can tell myself I have superior Macey recognizing skills, right? :whistling


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, Keira is confirmed boy. And Shiloh, you are the best. Keiran sounds so great, I would have never thought of that, haha. But I love it. SO ITS NOW *KEIRAN*. I'll get a mod to change the front page later. I want to change those pictures anyways.

She's not peeing red anymore, but she doesn't seem to be peeing a bunch. I will definately give her huggies from aunty shiloh. 



And yeah, thats her LOL that's so funny. But oh yesss, you have skills. And Tallulah will definately win. She's the cutestest little thing.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 16, 2008)

Smallish update

Macey's been sick, here's the thread.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32909&forum_id=16

But she takes her medicine likea very good girl. I'm so proud of her.

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5507/22ym4.jpg

And Keiran got a new toy. 

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/7597/59252828fr5.jpg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2008)

Montana your babies are so cute. Just look at that Angel taking her medicine for her Mommie.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 16, 2008)

Aw, what a good girl Macey is! What kind of medicine does she get? It must taste good! And Keiran is such a pretty boy, his fur looks SO shiny. Is his fur very silky? Tallulah and Rory both have a toy just like his! Hooray for the bird toy section


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not sure what medicine she's on, but I'll look up the name for you when I go out.

And his fur is so silky. 

Little updattte:

Problem One - Macey's Bladder Infection
Problem Two - Macey possible pregnancy.

Problem Three - Keiran started sneezing.


In less than one week! :? The rabbits are getting fixed sometime this week. As soon as we can get them over there. And I'll ask if its ok to get fixed with a bladder infection, and ask about Keiran's sneezing. So stressful! 

Macey is not wanting to take her medicine anymore, we have to make her.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 20, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Did you guys know that Macey is my *heart* rabbit? :inlove:[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 21, 2008)

Both Macey and Keiran are at the vet, *getting fixed tommorow*. The reason we went ahead and took them is because there is no way we can take them in the morning.

I'm so stressed out, I'm already bawling and they haven't even had the surgery yet...

It's been 49 minutes...and Imiss them already.
:sad:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 21, 2008)

:hug:everything will be fine! Keep yourself busy/distracted and we'll all be here for you.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 21, 2008)

Aw, hon, I'm sure they'll be just fine. If you want to talk to others about it and help keep you calmed down, please feel free to start a thread in the infirmary or the main forum, if you haven't already:hug:.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Both Macey and Keiran are at the vet, *getting fixed tommorow*. The reason we went ahead and took them is because there is no way we can take them in the morning.
> 
> I'm so stressed out, I'm already bawling and they haven't even had the surgery yet...
> 
> ...



Your buns are so beautiful! Sending warm wishes that every thing will be fine and your buns will be back with you before you know it!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone :hug:

Tommorow will make a week since they've been neutered/spayed. Both of them are doing really well, now. 

Keiran always follows me around the garage while I feel water bowls, feed, and change litterboxes, and he always follows me to the door step. But today he decided he'd try and come outside with me, nosey thing. He ran back into the garage, I guess he didn't like the snow much at first. But then the other times I would open the door, he'd come out with me, and I'd have to watch him because he kept trying to bolt out the door. Guess he did like the snow afterall?

I let Macey out for a few minutes just to stretch her legs some, since she's been acting really entergetic now. So she's hoping in the garage, then she comes over, sits on an old shirt, and pees everywhere. Please tell me her litterbox habits are not going to deteriorate. They are suppose to be getting better!

Man, the days go by so slow for me now. Because I'm really excited to bond these too. I have to wait though...and it sucks.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Macey is feeling better! Sweet girly. How does her incision site look? Does a spay leave a big scar? I've only ever seen boy bunnies after they've been neutered.

Thank you to Macey for the birthday greeting :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 1, 2008)

It looks just like this bump thats sticking out, and its red, then its a little bit blackish in the middle. You probably have no idea what I mean so I'll try and take a picture for you tommorow.

Well, it was actually a sunny day here for once, so I got some pictures of Keiran whille he was out playing. I would have had some of Macey, but since she runs away and needs to be on a harness, its a bit hard to take pictures while trying to keep up with her.

So here is Keiran.

"Yum yum, grass!"

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/208/92204570nz6.jpg

"I need some Tony glasses, because its bright!"

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8527/55360654fi6.jpg

This is how about 89% of my photos looks, because Keiran moves way too much, they all blurr.

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3158/58014483yd0.jpg

"Sniff Sniff"

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/6508/99848953bj4.jpg

For once, him being still.

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/4629/10od8.jpg

Groominggg

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/9295/11bf5.jpg

"Talk to the paw"

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/2483/12aq2.jpg



And this is a video of him, running around. He always does this, it looks like something has just spooked him or something.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=z6w2GnSZB1Y]http://youtube.com/watch?v=z6w2GnSZB1Y[/ame]


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh wow :shock:, Keirans fur is a lot darker than I thought it was, it's so shiney and RED! Isn't he a little spunk?

The pics are awesome, I get a lot of motion blurred ones too :?, but I keep them anyway to remind me when they are old, that they once went everywhere at great speed .

Sakuras spay thingy was small too, after a week it was just a slightly raised pink area with a black bit in the middle as well. Don't they heal fast? :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

He has gotten redder. I'd like to know what pamnock says about his breed now.

He's so adorable!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 2, 2008)

I know, he has gotten a lot redder. When he was a baby, he was this light light color. I wonder if he'll keep this reddish thing he has going on.

I love my blurrs too. I need to steal Stan's camera so I can get action shots like he does of Pebbles.

Yeess they do heal fast! Which of course, is a good thing.

And I'll weigh him today and make a post. He's probably not Palomino, but Im going to stilll say I have mini Tony here. Since their personalities are similar. 



Thanks for replying you guys!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

I just love Kierans coloring - it's amazing. Especially in the sun! Gorgeous... or I guess now er um Handsome


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you 



How about some Maceyyy today?


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=left][/align]

[align=left]The winds blowin'[/align]
[align=left]http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2214/14ol6.jpg
[/align]
[align=left]The grass monster~[/align]
[align=left]http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/9007/15wu4.jpg
[/align]
[align=left]munch munch[/align]
[align=left]http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/522/16tv4.jpg
[/align]
[align=left]Backside[/align]
[align=left]http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/2006/17wd9.jpg
[/align]
[align=left]She had a grass obsession today...[/align]
[align=left]http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/4171/18qq7.jpg
[/align]
[align=left]Last one [/align]
[align=left]http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/6412/19ov7.jpg[/align]


[align=left]It was really hot today compared to usual. Even poor Macey had to lay down and take a few breaks while outside playing. I'm trying to clickertrain her to come to me while she's outside, so she doesn't run away when I try and catch her. It's annoying. She ate a lot of grass today, haha. I must be starving her.[/align]
[align=left]Keiran met one of my dogs today. My dog got really excited and when to sniff him, but Keiran would just jump to the side. He's pretty quick. He must not be a dog person.[/align]
[align=left]
[/align]
[align=left]I'll post a video in a little bit as soon as it's done uploading.[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2008)

I am going to fix your blog title.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! 



Nobody liked Macey pictures? :tears2:

Ah well, heres some more anyways

Mwahhh

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/6852/7474vx2.jpg

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/4844/45646ii6.jpg

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3541/987897ga4.jpg

I put Macey and Keiran together for like...two minutes today, just to give like a little tiny meeting with them. You know what happened? Well, let me refresh your memory on what Macey use to do, mount mount mount mount mount. And today, lick lick lick lick lick. So definately an improvement, to see each other for a minute and her start to already groom him. Friday is when I'll give them a little longer meeting.

I think Macey is starting to be more friendly with me too. Of course, she was always snuggly cuddly Macey, except when she was out playing. Now she'll let me walk up to her without even hesitating about running away, and she licks me more, and just...I don't know. You know? Haha.



And for anybody just skimming this blog, submit your bunny photos to tundrakatiebean for http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 3, 2008)

Macey is ADORABLE. You take such great pictures. Glad to hear she gave him some licks, that sure sounds like a good sign.

Look forward to more pictures.

Susan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2008)

Aww, Montana, I'm sorry. I did look at Macey's pictures and I loved them! I just got distracted!

I love her little mouth!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 7, 2008)

I :heartsMacey's pictures


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 7, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOOOVE Macey's pictures! I looked at them as soon as you posted them, but I guess I forgot to comment! Paul loved them too, when I told him I had pictures of Macey being a grass monster, he practically ran over to see. LOL I think he likes Macey even more than Tallulah! Macey is so gorgeous and sweet and adorable. I adore her crazy face molt, makes her even more endearing. I want a Macey!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'll tell Macey about her fans.  Hehe, Paul is funny. 

Sometimes I get the urge to look at old forums and things I use to get on, and I found one of my old posts. Well, I found out July 6, 2006 was the day we went and picked out Macey at the breeders. That was the day we first met, how cool is that? I couldn't get her then until the...22 I think? But still. Anyways, I thought that was cool. 

I don't feel like uploading all my photos and videos right now, but I will later, promise. But here's one for you.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwwwww :inlove: What sweeties! I have a picture in my blog that shows Rory and Tallulah being as sweet as they can be with each other... Tallulah had to be a few inches away and outside his cage!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 8, 2008)

That is a GREAT picture! it's so adorable.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 11, 2008)

one

http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6733/50178612mt0.jpg

two 

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/8634/81615691ru7.jpg

three- warning, disapproval

http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/3051/54344191yb3.jpg

four

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/325/15255242oh7.jpg

five

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/180/46206697eg8.jpg

sixxx

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/2927/11364915zh2.jpg

seven 

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/149/50598593wv2.jpg

eight

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/8417/67029145ar8.jpg

nine

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/215/98497280pc8.jpg

ten

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/6786/10sg3.jpg


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures! They are such cute bunnies. I take it the bonding is going well? Keiran has grown so much! He looks the same size as Macey! He's only a week or so older than Tallulah and Tallulah is way smaller than both of them, I should weigh her again but this time last week she weighed 1 1/2 pound.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks! Bonding is going super well. They spent the night together last night in Keiran's cage with no arguements. And then when I came home from school they were snuggling, and they've been together ever since. I'm a little nervous putting them in Macey's cage, because she doesn't like him touching her stuff, haha, but hopefully things will go well tonight.

Keiran would be the same size as Macey I think, if he was just wider. And geez, I can't remember holding a tiny bunny like Tallulah. She'd feel so light compared to Keiran and chunky monkey.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 11, 2008)

Awwwwh!

Look at my babies . They are soo adorable!

Keiran is almost bigger than Macey! When do you think he is going to stop growing?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 11, 2008)

Hehe. Um...he kinda looks like he's growing a little bit, but I think he won't get much bigger than he is now because his growing has slowed down a lot.

Here are some videos!

Macey DBF

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1y4ea_ly9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1y4ea_ly9Y[/ame]

Keiran and Macey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj93vkOJxZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj93vkOJxZo[/ame]

The grass monster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFdH6QvGU3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFdH6QvGU3M[/ame]





Oh, and I got a mini story. Today I was carrying Keiran, who hates to be held, and he started squirming. I was scared I was going to drop him so I kept trying to move so I wouldn't, and eventually, he was on my back...and stayed there. I had to give my rabbit a piggy back ride to his cage. How sad is that?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 16, 2008)

[align=center]_I think I love you_[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]_isn't that what life is made of_[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]_Though it worries me to say_[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]_that I never felt this way_[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, RO Today said I needed to update my blog, so here are some pictures from Wednesday.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 28, 2008)

Awwwww! I love the four of them snuggling! How sweet is that?! Are they bonded now? They're so cute together and look so happy. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :biggrin2: You should make those four pictures, with quotes, into a poster or something. I would definitely hang it on my wall!

The new pictures are adorable too, Macey is irresistable in her cuteness. I don't know what it is about her that makes her so over the top cute. And Keiran is looking SO grown up now! What a handsome little man! He definitely looks like a boy to me. How big is he? He looks like he should be a big bunny!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 28, 2008)

Montana...Macey and Keiran are just two of the most sweetest little bunnies,they are both just so adorable!

What a gorgeous couple :inlove:

[align=center]



[/align]
Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Well, RO Today said I needed to update my blog, so here are some pictures from Wednesday.




Yes it did! I love your two. They are some of my faves!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

And Shiloh, you are probably gonna be like "No way" to this, but Macey is ten times cuter looking in real life. You should have seen the face she was making yesterday, her ears were back and her head was pushed forward and she looked like she had a netherland dwarf face..it's hard to explain, but it was so cute.



And Macey has never been a binkier, it was extremely rare to see her binky, she usually just head flicks when she's happy. But ever since being bonded to Keiran, looking out the window for a glance and seeing Macey binky is a pretty common thing now.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome pics! They look absolutely adorable together! How's bonding going, well? It's nice to hear you're seeing binkies from the little lady.


----------



## maisy126 (Apr 1, 2008)

Awww Macey and Keiran (love that name!) are sooo cute! I just saw Macey earlier today on bunspace (her 'chowdown' pic) and thought she was beyond cute:biggrin2:

edit: I mis-spelled Keiran (I thought it was Keira)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2008)

That's so sweet that Macey is binkying now! I'm really glad she and Keiran are buddies now. Are they living in the same hutch now? Tallulah isn't much of a binkier either, and I'm hoping once Maddey comes home they'll bond and she'll binky! I think she's a pretty happy girl now, but the vet thinks Maddey's company will be good for her. Also, I know exactly what you mean about Macey being 10 times cuter in real life, it's the same with Tallulah. She is excruciatingly cute in person. My nose feels funny when something is really, REALLY cute and I get that feeling almost whenever I look at her (do other people have this? My mom is the same way...) Some of her pictures sort of capture how cute she is, but most of them really don't at all. I don't understand why. Rory's pictures represent his cuteness pretty well and I have a lot more favorite Rory pictures than favorite Lulu pictures.

Speaking of pictures... Got any more? :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh wow! I haven't had much time for blogs so I'm just catching up now. Keiran is really a stunning rabbit! What does his fur feel like? Cause he reminds me of the Satins I saw at an ARBA show, maybe he's a Satin cross or a Mini Satin?

He's so cute with Macey too. Young love! I especially love the pic of them cuddling with Macey's ear on top of Keiran. :bunnyheart


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks you guys! Bonding is great, I guess you wouldn't call it bonding no more, I would say they are bonded.  And yeah, they are living in the same hutch now, always together. 

And Pam said he was a mini satin or a mix, so yeah. His fur is super soft.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm glad bonding is going so well! Great news! I love the pictures, the one of Macey sniffing Keiran's nose is just too adorable.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 8, 2008)

So cute! I'm glad they're bonded, I'll bet they really enjoy living in the same hutch. Such beautiful bunnies, too!


----------



## Evey (Apr 8, 2008)

I've missed so many great pictures, Montana! I had no idea they were bonded yet- congrats!! They make such a cute couple...I'm excited for more picture contests in the future 

-Kathy


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone  Here's a few more


----------



## trailsend (Apr 13, 2008)

Cuties as always - I love that first picture of Macey with one foot up, one foot out! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 13, 2008)

Look at Macey's adorable face! Is she molting? It looks like she has a little 5 o'clock shadow! Too cute. And Keiran is adorable too. I'm so glad that they're in love now and are brightening each other's days! And don't worry, I'm not thinking up a plan to trick you into putting them in a carrier and bringing them to the airport :biggrin2:

How is your Dairy Queen job going? Are you less nervous now? I got a job too, hooray! Cashiering at Fred Meyer (it's a big store with clothes, groceries, plants and home stuff in case you don't have them there)! And how did your geometry homework go? I would have tried to help except that I'm terrible at math! It was so nice though how many other people wrote up all their work on the problems. This is such a great forum!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2008)

Way too much cuteness!!! They really look such a happy couple, I'm so glad they bonded 

Jan


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 17, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> And don't worry, I'm not thinking up a plan to trick you into putting them in a carrier and bringing them to the airport :biggrin2:
> 
> How is your Dairy Queen job going? Are you less nervous now? I got a job too, hooray! Cashiering at Fred Meyer (it's a big store with clothes, groceries, plants and home stuff in case you don't have them there)! And how did your geometry homework go? I would have tried to help except that I'm terrible at math! It was so nice though how many other people wrote up all their work on the problems. This is such a great forum!



Haha, don't even try anything!

It's going very well, thanks for asking! I'm not nervous at all anymore. And congrats on your new job!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 17, 2008)

My computer is being retarded....I'll upload the rest later.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2008)

The new pictures are too cute! She has the sweetest look on her face in the last one. And I'm glad to see she still has her 5 o'clock shadow :biggrin2: I can't get over how pretty and cute Macey is, she just seems to draw attention to her. Lulu is looking more grown up these days too, time will tell whether or not she'll be as gorgeous as Macey Mae!


----------



## JenniferCameron (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh she's so cute, I hope Charlie turns out that cute when she's a big girl.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys 

I had some really nice on of Keiran, but they got deleted when I was fixing my computer...I hate viruses. 

Anyways, heres a little update on them.

I weighed my bunnies this week. I think there is something wrong with my scale because every time I weigh my bunnies they are the same number...hmmm...but anyways, it said they were both 5.3 pounds. I think Macey is lighter than that though, feels like it anyways.

And they both will probably way less with all the hair they are shedding. Geez louise it's a lot of hair. I've had to brush them like every two days.

And I've been sneaking my rabbits inside when my parents leave. It's so amazing. Their personality does a 180, they are so calm and clingy to me. They follow me all around my room and lick me, yes, both of them lick me, and Keiran isn't the licky type, and they explore and sleep under my bed. I love it. But if I ever get caught, I'm so grounded.  And they don't even use the bathroom or anything. They are amazing.

And we are going to Oklahoma next week, and its gonna be the longest I've ever left my rabbits for. My grandpa is gonna come up and feed them. I tried and tried to find a bunny sitter to watch them so they could come out and play and stuff, but couldn't. I think they'll be fine though, it's just for a week, and they have a run at the bottom of their cage so yeah.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Evey (May 10, 2008)

aw, what an adorable couple!! They look like they're having a good time 

-Kathy


----------



## trailsend (May 24, 2008)

Oh my Montana!! Those pictures of Keiran and Macey with the flowers are just beautiful!! What great shots. and I love the one with Keiran's tongue out!


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2008)

Just gorgeous pictures Montana

I love this one






Ohh and i also love the picture of Keiran poking his tongue out...that is so cute


----------



## Spring (May 24, 2008)

You take such awesome pictures! They are gorgeous!

What a little brat, sticking his tongue out at Macey, aww!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 25, 2008)

Awww I love themmmmm :biggrin2:.

They are just ssooososos cute!

Keiran looks like such a big boy! My little baby is all grown up .


----------



## Jenson (May 25, 2008)

Hahah I love the photo of Keiran with his tongue out, it looks like he is licking Macey's ear.  

Can't believe how much he has grown up, such a handsome bun now!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 8, 2008)

So I weighed my bunnies today. Macey weighs five pounds and Keiran is up to seven pounds. He's a heavy boy.

We arrived in Georgia today and my bunnies get to be house bunnies! They did really good on the trip. Macey slept the whole way and Keiran hopped back and forth then cuddled to Macey a lot. 

I'll have tons of pictures for you guys later.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll post more later.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 11, 2008)

Pictures from a couple weeks back I forgot to post.

The tortoise and the hare











Macey hiding






Macey's first time meeting a kitty.






My handsome devil






Bunspace photo contest prize. 

Macey loved the bottom part. Keiran was scared to death of it at first. He even jumped out of his pen and ran across the yard to his hutch just to get away from it. Then it was fine once he seemed it wasn't so scary.



















\


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2008)

How did I, the person most obsessed with redheaded buns and people in the world, miss out on lovely keiran? He's gorgeous, they both are, really, but I'm verrrryyyy partial to his beautiful coloring.


----------



## trailsend (Jul 11, 2008)

Great pictures!! And congrats on the bunspace win I was so excited to find some new photos here


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks!

Sorry I haven't been on so much...well actually, sorry I haven't been posting that much. I've been lurking around trying to stay updated a little bit, but just a quick view here and there, I've been busy. My brother was in from Oklahoma (he's in the army) and left for Korea like a week ago...I've been working, then between my new kitten and the bunnies and housework and stuff, I've been a little busy.

But here's an update on the buns.

They are both doing great. Keiran and Macey got out like two weeks ago and it took me forever to find them. Good thing they were only in my neighbor's yard, and it took me forever to catch them. I need to teach my rabbits come or something because when they are out, like a wild instinct takes over or something...but the reason they got out was because something broke their NIC pen, we think it was the other neighbor's dog they can't keep tied half the time. I've been watching them ever more closely recently.

Then Keiran got out one more time a couple days later, but that was my fault because I accidently left the door open while I went to fill their bowl up. He went to the neighbor's yard again and so I had to catch him again.

Um...what else...

Both are still happy and healthy (knock on wood). That's all I really know what to say. I'll TRY and get photos soon.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 10, 2008)

ADEE made me wanna take some pictures with a towel background.

Sorry they are small, they look less blurry that way.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, I got this one to be bigger without so blurred.






I think it's my favorite.


----------

